# Play gym appropriation



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a couple of play gyms for the birds to share, but the Quakers won't use them so by default they're mostly my tiel's. He likes one better than the other. Unfortunately, so does Maggie. She has, in fact, taken it over. Freddie's a little afraid of her, so that means he only gets to play on it if she happens to be elsewhere. She likes to roost on a high shelf in the bird room occasionally, but most of the time, there she is on Freddie's gym. I bought a bigger one for her that even includes a food dish, and she doesn't want it; she likes Freddie's.


----------

